# Wings Game



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone wanna meet up and watch the Wings play. Thinking about hitting up something like Buffalo Wild Wings, or some other sports bar. Just wondering if anyone else wanted to meet up to watch the game.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Thinking about heading to Aubree's Pizza over on Whitaker rd by the Kroger just south of I-94. 

Anyone wanna meet up there for the game.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Is aubree's running a special? I might have to see what the wifey is wanting to do. I live like 2 miles south of there.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

NittanyDoug said:


> Is aubree's running a special? I might have to see what the wifey is wanting to do. I live like 2 miles south of there.


 
I don't know if they have any specials. But that is where I am gonna be to watch the game.


----------

